# Best O/U for around $1,000



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking around to see the best bang for buck in a 12ga.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

How close to $1000 is "around"? New or used?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

remmi870 said:


> Looking around to see the best bang for buck in a 12ga.


The Caesar Guerini I posted on the o/u thread is close enough to $1000. 

www.cdnninvestments.com download catalog, page 48.


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

I would prefer new


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

traditions, [fousti] at on target in kalamazoo,or franchi. is what comes to mind new.


----------



## opwp (Feb 5, 2011)

This is my rule for buying guns: they must be American made. That puts Red Lable at the top of the 1000 dollar catagory. Mossberg is the close second.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

opwp said:


> This is my rule for buying guns: they must be American made. That puts Red Lable at the top of the 1000 dollar catagory. Mossberg is the close second.


Red label. Buying american, is the only responsible choice.

ATB


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Not an O/U but I picked up a new Benelli M2 in 12 gauge for less than 1K last Spring. Five minutes to strip down and five minutes to reassemble. Shoots rain, shine, and snow and has NEVER misfired, even when it has been totally filthy or the action had ice in it. It's also reasonably light by my standards.

If you are willing to do without Comfortech you can get the M2 American for a "reasonable" price.


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the CZ line?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

For a reasonable O/U I really like CZ shotguns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

opwp said:


> This is my rule for buying guns: they must be American made. That puts Red Lable at the top of the 1000 dollar catagory. Mossberg is the close second.


Mossberg O/U is not American Made, the Red Label is but for a 12 ga. they are way to heavy in my opinion to be carried as a field gun. Solid guns for sure but to big and clunky for me.

CZ isn't bad for the money but I have seen several with bad firing pins. Good luck on whatever you decide.

BC


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

The Lanber (Spain) or Charles Daly Diamond III (Marocchi / Italy) in the link I posted are better guns than the CZ Turkish made guns. . .or the Winchester o/u is made by FN.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Good advice.
1k, us, o/u, and quality. Might as well be shopping for unicorns. 

Rolling the dice w a turk gun. They make spanish look high end. And I do like spanish guns for the money.

The market is severely depressed. Buy used. Forget turkey and brazil. Look to italy and spain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Bar keep, one more! 

Seriously though cz, meh... Get any pump or auto loader first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

used SKB you wont regret it.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

RecurveRx said:


> Good advice.
> 1k, us, o/u, and quality. Might as well be shopping for unicorns.
> 
> Rolling the dice w a turk gun. They make spanish look high end. And I do like spanish guns for the money.
> ...


Your opinion certainly goes against every review of a CZ gun that I've ever read, as well as the many people that I know who own them. CZ is a quality gun for a very reasonable price.

That being said, if I had $1k to spend I'd be looking at used Beretta, SKB, or Browning, as there are some good deals to be had out there.

New, I'd definitely look at the CZ or the Caesar Guerini that omega posted about.

I know you said OU but, here's nice little SKB SxS for a nice price. http://www.jaquas.com/gunlist/Details.asp?StockNumber=114149&Category=&Caliber=

Another SKB http://www.jaquas.com/gunlist/Details.asp?StockNumber=121549&Category=&Caliber=

A nice Browning http://www.jaquas.com/gunlist/Details.asp?StockNumber=120178&Category=&Caliber=#

Another Browning http://www.jaquas.com/gunlist/Details.asp?StockNumber=120248&Category=&Caliber=

Browning Superlight http://www.jaquas.com/gunlist/Details.asp?StockNumber=121267&Category=&Caliber=

Browning Citori GR1 http://www.jaquas.com/gunlist/Details.asp?StockNumber=121778&Category=&Caliber=


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I could not find the $1K Guerini, which model is it?
The Woodlander is the least expensive model they list on their webpage and it has a MSRP of $3K.


----------



## bradg (Oct 12, 2009)

any of those brownings (esp. the citori or superlight) are fine guns. a lightly used browning o/u can't go wrong.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Just a FYI

Anyone looking at CZ double barrel shotguns, O/U or S/S and plan on running some rounds through it (1000 a year), contact CZ headquarters in Kansas, you will need an extra set of pins and springs for sure. CZ may be a nice gun for the price, but they will not hold up to medium to heavy use. If you plan on hunting two or three times a year and running a box or two a year through the gun, okay. Anymore than that you will be sending the gun to Kansas. Also note that Huglu makes CZ. If someone was interested in these types of guns why not just go straight to the source, Huglu. Not that I am recommending either, I would not own a Huglu or a CZ. 

On another note, be careful with Verona shotguns. *Any of the Italian made guns are top notch*, but there are some out there that are from the transition from Rizzini to Fausti (who is the current Verona gun maker) which are made in Turkey, you will have the same pin and springs problems as listed above. Like I said currently they are made by Fausti, but there are some that are made in Turkey. Before Turkey they were made by Rizzini, just make sure they are stamped "made in Italy" and you will have no problems.

Ron 

Ron


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

another FYI

If you like the Belgium Brownings and don't want to buy the name, Belgium Brownings were made by Fabrique Nationale and yes you can buy FNs for less than Belgium Brownings and it is the same gun.

If you like the Japanese made Brownings, look for the Miroku name, you can get the same gun for less by not paying for the Browning name.

Ron


----------

